# Phyllothelys werneri



## Watervat (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my Phyllothelys werneri. It is from the subtropical mountain.


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 11, 2011)

Those are pretty cool looking! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 11, 2011)

Never heard about this one.Very very nice hat.Thank you!


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never heard of them either. Great looking mantid though!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 11, 2011)

What a Beauty.


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice! Hope to see these in culture more in the future. =)


----------



## Watervat (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a very rare species.

This species is very secretive habits that almost not find female.

Sometimes only see the male.

I spent more than three years to find this species in the mountains.

Until the end of last year was very lucky to capture the health of ooth.

Now they are grown up.

Hopefully this year will enable them to reproduce.


----------



## Christoph Röhrs (Jun 12, 2011)

Very very nice looking Mantis ! B)


----------



## massaman (Jun 12, 2011)

hoping you can send some over to the states and try to get it cultured and such but never really was into a mantis with extra head imagery!


----------



## brancsikia (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello Watervat,

Great that you managed to raise them to adults. Did you have many losses during the first instars?

How do you keep them? What is the temperature and the humidity? Do they have the same conditions all the year?

Sorry for all the questions but it is really a difficult species with only one generation per year, around 20 nymphs per ootheca and with different seasons in their natural habitat. It is difficult to imitate these in culture but I think it is necessary if you want to raise them successful for several generations.

I have these in culture since 2009 and I have my 2nd generation at the moment. Unfortunately only one female but mated and she already layed some oothecae. I hope they will hatch more successful than the last generation. Any advice on how you incubate the oothecae (or the weather in their habitat) is very welcome.

Good luck with your stock!!!

And some pictures of my stock:






L1 head






L2






L3, male











L4, male






couple, pre-mating


----------



## Precarious (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cool! We definitely need to get these cultured in the US.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hierodula (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like a hybrid between a ghost and violin lol


----------



## Watervat (Jun 17, 2011)

Share some photos of Phyllothelys werneri.

Mating





Flickr 上 Watervat 的 DSC04503-1

oothecae and female Phyllothelys werneri





Flickr 上 Watervat 的 DSC04602-1

I will sell some of the oothecae after ientify those with fertilization oothecae in 6/E.


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations  We wait for youngs


----------



## Watervat (Jun 17, 2011)

brancsikia said:


> Hello Watervat,
> 
> Great that you managed to raise them to adults. Did you have many losses during the first instars?
> 
> ...


Habitat altitude of Phyllothelys werneri is about 100 ~ 1500M.

The location of I got Phyllothelys werneri as below:

650M altitude

That forest often has fog.

Humidity 80 ~ 100%

Winter temperature is about 2 ~ 15 ℃ (local residents said sometimes frost)

Summer temperature is about 22 ~ 30 ℃ (night temperature about 20 ℃, day temperature about 30 ℃)

Habits is not clear.

Relatively easy to find that in the summer.

I guess they will use the oothecae or nymphs pass through the winter.

oothecae Hatching is about 48 days.

oothecae hibernation is about four months before Hatching.

Not less than 70% humidity Hatching.

oothecae be produced in the branches at the bifurcation.

My feeding environment:

Temperature 15 ~ 31 ℃

Humidity 70 ~ 90%

Hope this information can help you.

Did your Phyllothelys werneri also come from Taiwan ?


----------



## brancsikia (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for the information. I will try to keep the next nymphs a bit colder for some time.

Yes, mine are from Taiwan too.

Good luck with your stock!


----------

